# Do you ever feel like giving up



## Romance1234 (Jul 24, 2016)

My separation from my fiancé has been going on all year. We did a move back where i moved in with her but it was too soon fur get and lasted 2 weeks. I won't bore you with the details of why we broke up but it was my fault. I failed to take care of her and flaked out. 

She says to be easy going and give it time. We talk or text daily and see each other about once per week. I know she still loves me and Needs time. 

Sometimes I just want to quit. Is it worth it? Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Difficult to say

are you the one who left you fiance with all the debt and looking for somewhere to live?
It will take a very long time to prove your worth, a woman doesn't want to be with someone who is not dependable.

Cut your losses, become a better man and move on


----------



## Romance1234 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes it's going to take a long time. One year or more


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

Romance1234 said:


> My separation from my fiancé has been going on all year. We did a move back where i moved in with her but it was too soon fur get and lasted 2 weeks. I won't bore you with the details of why we broke up but it was my fault. I failed to take care of her and flaked out.
> 
> She says to be easy going and give it time. We talk or text daily and see each other about once per week. I know she still loves me and Needs time.
> 
> Sometimes I just want to quit. Is it worth it? Anyone else feel this way?


Reconciliation is a process. Individuals ruin a process that is simple, by overthinking and becoming frustrated.

You keep at it, if you love this person. You also only keep at it, if there is genuine hope. Relationships go through phases. This might be a phase, and thus is still forward momentum. If you don't see beyond that, you will sabotage the effort and lose the momentum - making it drag on longer, possibly to failure.


----------



## Romance1234 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes I'm still very in love. Yes I see some hope. She still talks to me and occasionally sees me. Of course I want it all now. Not gonna happen. Gotta stay patient and be easy going about it.

I just don't know how to act. Call/text or not? Ask to see her? Or take out on date? State my feelings and remorse or not? I've done that many times.


----------



## Romance1234 (Jul 24, 2016)

Omg. She just said I love you n a text! First time in weeks. And she asked to go on a hike and spend time together this weekend. Things are getting better.


----------

